# Crystal Beach 8/4 - 8/9



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

The week started out rough with Little Eddy coming on shore. The water was nasty looking until about Friday. Didn't really catch anything until a small blacktip decided to hit Saturday on a yakked out mullet. Lost another small balcktip on a finger mullet in the first gut, and broke off something on a cast mullet. It made a run and I had the drag too tight, that's life.

Other than that it was nothing but hardhead and gafftop. I saw one other angler catch a bull red and that was it.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

cool pics


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

nice report the change in weather is going to help a lot already can see a big difference in the fishing action.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Send that black cloud*

Please send that beauty up here to Bryan!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

That second picture is awsome


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice Report & Pics


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, pics like this sure make me miss living on the beach! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Wowww awesome pics of the storm!!


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

great pics


----------



## Wolfman57 (Oct 27, 2005)

That picture of the storm front rolling through is incredible....Nice little shark too. Sometimes even a little one is good.


WM


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice sites to see.. A plus Man !


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Great pic of the front moveing in !


----------

